# Happy Halloween



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

For all of you from me on Halloween!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Right back atcha!

Got plans? 

I'm taking my daughter trick or treating. Should be fun.


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

Lol!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Austin said:


> Right back atcha!
> 
> Got plans?
> 
> I'm taking my daughter trick or treating. Should be fun.


My kids are grown ( O THANK GOD), so probably hanging out on the couch watching tv. I paid my trick or treat dues!!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Well I'm still having to pay mine!

I'm hitting up down town this year. I moved to a neighborhood that does nothing on Halloween. People keep their lights off and the houses are so spread out you are lucky to get three houses in a block.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Austin, the best advice I can give you is to find an upscale apartment complex. If yours is big enough, you can sit in the car, listen to the radio, be warm, and watch her all at the same time!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Happy Halloween y'all. Have fun and be safe! All the crazies do come out as well.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

fuzziebutt said:


> Austin, the best advice I can give you is to find an upscale apartment complex. If yours is big enough, you can sit in the car, listen to the radio, be warm, and watch her all at the same time!


Don't have to many of those in my area.

We did hit up the main street and did alright for ourselves.


----------

